# Please Help! Clutch cover won't go on, brake is engaged!



## MickeyS (Dec 8, 2012)

Somehow I took the cover off with the brake engaged on my Husqvarna 450 and now the cover won't go on because of the brake metal band. How do I disengage it so I can put the cover back?


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

Put the cover up as you would normally, but tilt the top into the brake mechanism, you will have enough bite to grab it and unlock it if you try.


----------



## homemade (Dec 8, 2012)

been there done that, It sucks but not that hard once you figgure it out.


----------



## Hustihler (Dec 8, 2012)

This happened to a friend of mine too. The easiest way I found was to remove the brake handle(it should be an allen/hex screw-might be 2 screws depending on the handle style), once you remove the brake handle you can easily fit it into the brake mechanism on the clutch cover and pop it into the off position. Then just re-install brake handle and clutch cover and you're good to go. Note: you might have to apply a decent amount of force to pop the brake mechanism. I hope this helps.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 8, 2012)

Find two long bolts to put thru the bar stud holes in clutch cover. Clamp the bolts in a vise then pull back on handle to release the brake. As said it might take some force, some are like setting a bear trap.


----------



## ramon257 (Dec 8, 2012)

*...*

or you can get the clutch off and then place the chainbrake on the saw:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

GAWD!!! I need to get a video camera!!!!


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 8, 2012)

Simple way. Stick the clutch cover in the vise and pull the handle.

My old 51 takes a _real_ firm tug to unlock.

Harry K


----------



## T0RN4D0 (Dec 8, 2012)

turnkey4099 said:


> Simple way. Stick the clutch cover in the vise and pull the handle.
> 
> My old 51 takes a _real_ firm tug to unlock.
> 
> Harry K



+1

Thats how i solved it on the johny 625. Just stick the cover in a vise and disengage the brake, easy as pie.


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

I used to unlock the dam thing right in front of the customers, but the shop owners wanted to charge these guys something.....


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

tomorrow, I get a dam camera!!! Now I just need to find a cheaparse husky!!!!!

I have one in the shop, but I sold the cover last year......


----------



## husky362 (Dec 8, 2012)

on some huskys i take a scrench notch it to match brake release on cover best cheap eazy fix ive found to unlock them takes five mins to build with grinder


----------



## MickeyS (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the interesting ways to help me with my issue. I matched the brake handle with the mechanism on the cover put it on and pull back back the brake and it worked.


----------



## Fish (Dec 8, 2012)

So......


----------



## MickeyS (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks fish, your idea worked. Husqvarna should make a tool that can reset the mechanism. It must happen a lot. I actually took the spring to see if I could put it back after resetting it but it was too hard to put in. Anyway, I did the job and didn't get hurt so I'm kind of proud that with the help of you guys I was able to get it done. Too bad I don't have a fireplace, it's great wood. I don't if the Husky 450 takes 20" bars since the tree I cut was too wide for the 18".


----------



## mifirewoodguy (Dec 9, 2012)

I think some of you guys are confusing the new 450 chain break cover with the older style chain brakes with the handle attached to the cover. The 450 brake handle stays on the saw when the cover is removed so putting bolts in the cover and putting it in a vise is futile. Hustihler and Fish have the right fix!


----------



## MickeyS (Dec 9, 2012)

The 450 I have must be an old model because the brake is on the cover, that's why I had trouble putting in it back.


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2012)

View attachment 266738


It should look like this.


----------



## mifirewoodguy (Dec 9, 2012)

MickeyS said:


> The 450 I have must be an old model because the brake is on the cover, that's why I had trouble putting in it back.



You sure its a 450? I dont see any with the handle attached to the clutch cover? all 450's I see the handle stays with the saw and the cover/brake is seprate like the diagram Fish posted.


----------



## MickeyS (Dec 9, 2012)

My 450 has the clutch cover and brake together like fish picture!


----------



## Fish (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, the handle/lever stays with the saw!!!


----------



## sunfish (Dec 9, 2012)

Seems it'd be pretty hard to get the cover off with brake engaged?.

No, I've never done that... :msp_tongue:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 9, 2012)

mifirewoodguy said:


> I think some of you guys are confusing the new 450 chain break cover with the older style chain brakes with the handle attached to the cover. The 450 brake handle stays on the saw when the cover is removed so putting bolts in the cover and putting it in a vise is futile. Hustihler and Fish have the right fix!



I began to suspect that right after I posted


----------



## husky362 (Dec 9, 2012)

seen a few come in to the saw shop i visit so i built a tool for resetting them i have a 350 same cover as in fish's pic ..... try this take your cover off put the 3/4 end of scrench over the star mark for 3 notches grind about 1/4 deep notch enjoy a simple easy cheap brake release


----------



## tla100 (May 18, 2016)

hanniedog said:


> Find two long bolts to put thru the bar stud holes in clutch cover. Clamp the bolts in a vise then pull back on handle to release the brake. As said it might take some force, some are like setting a bear trap.




Thank you sir. I threw the chain cuttin scrub trees in fence-line. Not sure how I got cover off with the chain brake on, but there were some select words after that sucker would not go back on. Plus, had the chipper plug up on me about 5-6 times. That was after my little Echo would not retract pull string, cleaned it and loosened it up a touch, did the same thing. So I cracked a beer, lit a smoke and google led me here and helped me calm the nerves.


----------



## HarleyT (May 19, 2016)

So you fixed it the hard way?


----------



## tla100 (May 20, 2016)

2 bolts thru clutch cover where bar studs go thru, clamped in vice and pulled back to disengage brake. Took about a minute. It was faster than the 15 minutes trying to figure out what the deuce was going on.


----------



## Gugi47 (May 20, 2016)

for the future here is the easy way:


----------



## tla100 (May 20, 2016)

Gotcha, I guess it is the same concept. Good to know...


----------



## mohick (May 20, 2016)

Take the piece of crap out and throw it away problem solved


----------



## jr27236 (May 20, 2016)

Gugi47 said:


> for the future here is the easy way:



That video was like watching Paint dry. Informative, but holy cow I guess there are people out there who need that kind of stuff and they SHOULDN'T be operating a chainsaw then.


----------

